# Worthless Wood



## QuakerBoy (Jan 10, 2017)

In the pen turning community, we use burl caps that are too small to make a pen, and cast them in resin.  We call it worthless wood.  

This psrticular piece is walnut burl with red, white and blue resins.

Thanks for looking


----------



## IFLY4U (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 19, 2017)

Im not real sure whst happened to the pic?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 19, 2017)

But thsnks guys


----------

